

History of New Product Development: Instant Movie Film Nearly Bankrupts Polaroid - URSpider94
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,950406-1,00.html

======
URSpider94
I posted about Polavision, Polaroid's attempt to create instant movie film, as
a side comment in another discussion, where it generated a lot of interest --
I figured it might be of interest to the broader community.

Further reading:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polavision,_Polachrome_and_Pola...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polavision,_Polachrome_and_Polapan)
[http://giam.typepad.com/the_branding_of_polaroid_/18_polaroi...](http://giam.typepad.com/the_branding_of_polaroid_/18_polaroid_polavision_product_identity_by_pg/index.html)

